# [gelöst] emerge libreoffice - 9GB?

## uhai

Eigentlich ist hier ein Update von Libreoffice in der Pipe. Aber emerge bricht ab, weil keine 9 GB zur Verfügung stehen:

```
>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Running pre-merge checks for app-office/libreoffice-3.4.4.2-r1

 * Checking for at least 1 gibibytes RAM ...                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Checking for at least 9 gibibytes disk space at "/tmp/tmpA747St/portage/app-office/libreoffice-3.4.4.2-r1/te [ !! ]

 * There is NOT at least 9 gibibytes disk space at "/tmp/tmpA747St/portage/app-office/libreoffice-3.4.4.2-r1/temp"

```

Nun bin ich ja kein kleiner Dummer und habe versucht, das Temp-Verzeichnis für portage auf ein externes USB_LAufwerk zu legen:

```
PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/media/798dc2c7-8684-4f55-9512-b1b04ef6b06b" emerge -av libreoffice
```

Laut df sind dort 183 GB frei...

Aber emerge nutzt das Verzeichnis nicht und greift weiter auf /tmp/tmp... etc zu.

Was habe ich großer Dummer denn jetzt wieder übersehen? Die Umgebungsvariable kann ich doch auf der Befehlszeile setzen, oder?

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Mon Nov 14, 2011 5:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

scheinabr nicht, du kannst aber per package ändern siehe:

http://blog.jolexa.net/2011/09/16/gentoo-per-package-portage_tmpdir-settings/

----------

## franzf

portage bug:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=390155

(Ich hab absichtlich auf den als DUP markierten Thread verlinkt, weils halt nur für einzelne portage-Versionen gelöst ist, du scheinst eine zu haben die nicht geht - ein als gelöst markierter Bug wäre da - doof  :Razz: ).

Kannst ja mal testweise auf eine der angegebenen Versionen aktualisieren.

----------

## mv

 *firefly wrote:*   

> scheinabr nicht

 

Hier geht es (ich benutze allerdings portage-2.2.0_alpha74). Möglicherweise ist auch einfach der Test buggy: Du kannst ihn übergehen durch Setzen von I_KNOW_WHAT_I_AM_DOING.

Beim Auspacken solltest Du dann natürlich aufpassen, ob tatsächlich in das richtige Verzeichnis entpackt wird.

----------

## uhai

ok, danke für den Tip firefly

ich habe portage 2.1.10.11 installiert und werde es mit der package.env versuchen.

uhai

<edit> gefloppt!

```
>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Running pre-merge checks for app-office/libreoffice-3.4.4.2-r1

 * Checking for at least 1 gibibytes RAM ...                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Checking for at least 9 gibibytes disk space at "/tmp/tmpwH5gKD/portage/app-office/libreoffice-3.4.4.2-r1/te [ !! ]

 * There is NOT at least 9 gibibytes disk space at "/tmp/tmpwH5gKD/portage/app-office/libreoffice-3.4.4.2-r1/temp"

 * 

 * Space constrains set in the ebuild were not met!

 * The build will most probably fail, you should enhance the space

 * as per failed tests.

```

Ich habe eine /etc/portage/package.env angelegt:

```
cat /etc/portage/package.env

app-office/libreoffice extmp.conf

```

und die dazu gehörende extmp.conf:

```
cat /etc/portage/env/extmp.conf

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/media/798dc2c7-8684-4f55-9512-b1b04ef6b06b"

```

Das USB-Laufwerk ist gemountet: 

```
 /dev/sdb1 on /media/798dc2c7-8684-4f55-9512-b1b04ef6b06b type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks)

```

<edit> Also mit mv's Vorschlag hat es geklappt: 

```
I_KNOW_WHAT_I_AM_DOING=1 emerge -DuvaN world

```

uhai

----------

